# Twenty Series Tractor Specifications



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These are European Specs. but these should pretty much be what the American market is going to get. Looks like the 4320 and up get 540E rear pto which is real nice for mowing. All but the 3320 are turbo charged. It looks like the European market does not get the 4720. The tractor weights are significantly heavier as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

From the specs. on these machines; I get the clear impression that Deere is trying to blow Kubota and New Holland plum out of the water and dominate this sector of the market.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am surprised there was not more interest in these new machines Deere is coming out with. The 3720 is a real power house with a turbo charged 43.7 hp engine is a machine the size of a 4410.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Any temptation to trade in the 4410, Chief?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Any temptation to trade in the 4410, Chief? *


If anything, I will be moving up beyond that..........more like the into the 65 to 100 hp range. I have MANY acres of brush hogging with the new farm.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *If anything, I will be moving up beyond that..........more like the into the 65 to 100 hp range. I have MANY acres of brush hogging with the new farm. *


Randy, I'm "hogging" about 7-8 acres of pastureland, a couple of fence lines, and some patches around some ditches and a creek. I'm glad I have to do that only 3 times a year with my little LX-4 48" RC. I can see the need for a large RC for a large property. The LX-4 is great, but if you think you need to do 15 acres or so in a day with it, then you will probably see both the sunup and sunset from your tractor seat!


----------

